# Dooby's Automotive Designs



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Don't go to dooby's automotive designs in simi valley!!!!!He's a ripp off & will take like 5 years to do a full interior.He's had a '79 candy orange caddy, for "I SHIT YOU NOT 4. 1/2 YEARS" to do a full interior.He just burned me on the interior of my '95 SS Impala.But It's cool, I'll see the motherfucker in court soon!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jun 12 2007, 09:17 PM~8094342
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


That's how I felt earlier today Mike :angry:


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

I can agree with OGDINO he had a car of mine for over a year. Im surprised that he is still in business. He will talk a good game but he is a shady ass. :twak:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Jun 13 2007, 12:46 PM~8097896
> *I can agree with OGDINO he had a car of mine for over a year. Im surprised that he is still in business. He will talk a good game but he is a shady ass. :twak:
> *


Yah I remember that! :uh: :angry:


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

TOO BAD ITS NOT THE OLD WEST.... WE COULD TAKE HIM OUT AND... :machinegun:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

palmas customs had mine for a little over a year , and the insides still aint right , missing pullstraps , no sunvisors , no seatbelts ........


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 13 2007, 07:45 PM~8100497
> *palmas customs had mine for a little over a year , and the insides still aint right , missing pullstraps , no sunvisors , no seatbelts ........
> *


Don't that shit make you mad!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Jun 13 2007, 05:29 PM~8099621
> *TOO BAD ITS NOT THE OLD WEST.... WE COULD TAKE HIM OUT AND... :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 13 2007, 08:53 PM~8100555
> *Don't that shit make you mad!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



yep couldne even buckle my kids seat in .... :angry:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 14 2007, 10:16 AM~8104003
> *yep couldne even buckle my kids seat in .... :angry:
> *


I smell a court case homie :uh: :angry:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

i used to have this problem before with my show cars or my customers cars when i used to do lead and custom body work and the interior part pissed me off soo much that i decided to learn the trade and i have and since i've done show stoppers......


----------



## dairymans64 (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jun 18 2007, 11:45 PM~8132467
> *i used to have this problem before with my show cars or my customers cars when i used to do lead and custom body work and the interior part pissed me off soo much that i decided to learn the trade and i have and since i've done show stoppers......
> *


pics or it didnt happen :scrutinize:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Jun 13 2007, 07:29 PM~8099621
> *TOO BAD ITS NOT THE OLD WEST.... WE COULD TAKE HIM OUT AND... :machinegun:
> *


gangsta!


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hate to hear this shit. Every section needs to get a topic pinned on dead beat / rip off painters, upholestors, rim dealers, hyrdraulic shops, etc of people not to go to.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Dooby's (F.T.P) FUCK THAT PUTO :angry: :angry:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 19 2007, 05:55 AM~8133422
> *gangsta!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dairymans64_@Jun 18 2007, 11:48 PM~8132489
> *pics or it didnt happen :scrutinize:
> *


check out custom interior and body and paint and post you rides topics and you will find some of my work


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:thumbsdown: :angry:  :tears:


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 19 2007, 04:43 PM~8136816
> *Dooby's (F.T.P) FUCK THAT PUTO :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Jun 20 2007, 10:29 PM~8145304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Jun 20 2007, 08:29 PM~8145304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP STEVE :biggrin:


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 21 2007, 10:44 AM~8147853
> *:biggrin:
> WHAT UP STEVE  :biggrin:
> *



Not much Alex.... You going to Highland Park this weekend???.... I will be going with Anthony.... 
Got rid of both my cars and am working on the new project...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Jun 21 2007, 12:30 PM~8148872
> *Not much Alex.... You going to Highland Park this weekend???.... I will be going with Anthony....
> Got rid of both my cars and am working on the new project...
> *


I'll see you up there homie :biggrin: Bring some pics of the new project.


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

I'll bring the pics.... see you on sunday


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Jun 22 2007, 12:30 PM~8156295
> *I'll bring the pics.... see you on sunday
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Jun 20 2007, 08:29 PM~8145304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry: "FTP"


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 2 2007, 02:10 PM~8220185
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: "FTP"
> *


X210000


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 3 2007, 08:20 PM~8230930
> *X210000
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

"FTP" :angry:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Post his number up so we can all harass him.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 



do you guys pay people before they do it or what, seems like if they havent got the money yet they would hurry up!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

woah that succs.
the guy that did my 66 did it as fast as a gave him the cash 
im in the east 
this guy HAN did mine, some korean guy but he did a great job


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 12 2007, 10:16 PM~8094339
> *Don't go to dooby's automotive designs in simi valley!!!!!He's a ripp off & will take like 5 years to do a full interior.He's had a '79 candy orange caddy, for  "I SHIT YOU NOT  4. 1/2 YEARS" to do a full interior.He just burned me on the interior of my '95 SS Impala.But It's cool, I'll see the motherfucker in court soon!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I FEEL YOU ON THAT HOMMIE BOUGHT A CAR FROM THE HOMMIE FIDEL WAY BACK THEN ''DOOBY'' WAS DOING THE INTERIOR BY THE TIME HE WAS DONE I HAD ALREADY BOUGHT AND BUILT ANOTHER SOLD THAT FUCKER LOST INTEREST FOR TAKING 2 LONG :angry:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 28 2007, 12:23 AM~8411886
> *I FEEL YOU ON THAT HOMMIE BOUGHT A CAR FROM THE HOMMIE FIDEL WAY BACK THEN ''DOOBY'' WAS DOING THE INTERIOR BY THE TIME HE WAS DONE I HAD ALREADY BOUGHT AND BUILT ANOTHER SOLD THAT FUCKER LOST INTEREST FOR TAKING 2 LONG  :angry:
> *


I know what you're talking about dogg,that's why my SS is for sale.I lost interest in my ride! (DOOBY "F.T.P") :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Jun 20 2007, 08:29 PM~8145304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 2 2007, 11:14 AM~8455991
> *I know what you're talking about dogg,that's why my SS is for sale.I lost interest in my ride! (DOOBY "F.T.P") :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


  FUCK IT HOMMIE HIS LOSS


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 5 2007, 08:49 AM~8475835
> * FUCK IT HOMMIE HIS LOSS
> *


That's right homie.Fuck'em!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 15 2007, 12:28 PM~8560705
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *




MAN THAT GUY IS NEVER GOING TO CHANGE SINCE IVE KNOWN DOOBY (FTP) HE HAS DONE THE SAME TO EVRYONE. IM SURPRISED HE IS STILL N BUISNESS. IM SURPRISED HE STILL ALIVE......SORRY TO HEAR THAT ALEX. IF YOU NEED WORK DONE LET ME KNOW MY POPS DOES CUSTOM OR STOCK INTERIORS,HE WORKS FROM HOME SO VERY LITTLE OVERHEAD SO THAT MEANS REASONABLE PRICES....CALL ME ALEX I WILL GIVE YOU THE 411 ON MY POPS BEFORE WE START ADVERTISING....


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Aug 15 2007, 11:02 PM~8566198
> *MAN THAT GUY IS NEVER GOING TO CHANGE SINCE IVE KNOWN DOOBY (FTP) HE HAS DONE THE SAME TO EVRYONE. IM SURPRISED HE IS STILL N BUISNESS. IM SURPRISED HE STILL ALIVE......SORRY TO HEAR THAT ALEX. IF YOU NEED WORK DONE LET ME KNOW MY POPS DOES CUSTOM OR STOCK INTERIORS,HE WORKS FROM HOME SO VERY LITTLE OVERHEAD SO THAT MEANS REASONABLE PRICES....CALL ME ALEX I WILL GIVE YOU THE 411 ON MY POPS BEFORE WE START ADVERTISING....
> *


Cool homie,I will take you up on that.I'll hit you up tomorrow :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:angry: :angry: "FTP"


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

damnn..why did it take me so long to discover this topic??? i agree 100 percent about dooby....he did the seats on my brothers trike and i shit you not, i had to go into his shop after hours, the night before set up at the fontana show about 4 or 5 years ago where the bike was to debut, and help that fucker finish the back seat for it....he also did my old turntable for my bike and after about a year, that shit started falling apart....and the worse one yet, one of the lil homies in my club got burned big time, his pops forked over 350 bucks to have a full display built for his bike and in the end, all he has is a turntable and alot of claims that the homie still owes him another 150 to finish the floors n poles....man fuck this mutherfucker!!! he burned my homie that airbrushed my bike too, he traded some airbrush work on a jetski to dooby for interior work on his van and never got his seats back....homies wife had to ride on a milk crate to the hospital when she went into labor with his kid....oh yea, almost forgot, dooby screens his calls too....if i try to call from my cell phone, he dont answer, but if i call from an unlisted number, he answers all fuckin quick!!! :angry:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

............FTP...............


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Aug 21 2007, 11:33 AM~8606303
> *............FTP...............
> *



x20000000!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 20 2007, 10:28 PM~8603099
> *damnn..why did it take me so long to discover this topic??? i agree 100 percent about dooby....he did the seats on my brothers trike and i shit you not, i had to go into his shop after hours, the night before set up at the fontana show about 4 or 5 years ago where the bike was to debut, and help that fucker finish the back seat for it....he also did my old turntable for my bike and after about a year, that shit started falling apart....and the worse one yet, one of the lil homies in my club got burned big time, his pops forked over 350 bucks to have a full display built for his bike and in the end, all he has is a turntable and alot of claims that the homie still owes him another 150 to finish the floors n poles....man fuck this mutherfucker!!! he burned my homie that airbrushed my bike too, he traded some airbrush work on a jetski to dooby for interior work on his van and never got his seats back....homies wife had to ride on a milk crate to the hospital when she went into labor with his kid....oh yea, almost forgot, dooby screens his calls too....if i try to call from my cell phone, he dont answer, but if i call from an unlisted number, he answers all fuckin quick!!! :angry:
> *


Yah this guy is an asshole,But guess what homies'? Me & mr dooby have a court date on 9/11/07 :biggrin: He got served last week :biggrin: So I'll see him & my money real soon! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 21 2007, 09:53 PM~8612723
> *Yah this guy is an asshole,But guess what homies'? Me & mr dooby have a court date on 9/11/07 :biggrin: He got served last week :biggrin: So I'll see him & my money real soon! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahahaha....thats what he gets!!!!!! fucken loser!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 22 2007, 12:06 AM~8613802
> *hahahahahahaha....thats what he gets!!!!!! fucken loser!!!!
> *


I don't fuck around when it comes to my family,money or my rides! :0 Playing with my money is like playing with my emotions(SMOKEY)!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 22 2007, 09:12 AM~8614837
> *I don't fuck around when it comes to my family,money or my rides! :0 Playing with my money is like playing with my emotions(SMOKEY)!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



WHATS UP ALEX?....SORRY I MISSED YOUR CALL YESTERDAY..IVE BEEN IN MEETINGS HERE AT WORK.....I JUST GOT OUT OF ANOTHER ONE RIGHT NOW.... I WILL CALL YOU LATER TODAY OR TONIGHT....OH BY THE WAY TEACH THIS M F ER A LESSON TO QUIT F'ING WITH PEOPLES MONEY AND EMOTIONS......GET HIM BIG DOG.... :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Aug 22 2007, 10:37 AM~8616198
> *WHATS UP ALEX?....SORRY I MISSED YOUR CALL YESTERDAY..IVE BEEN IN MEETINGS HERE AT WORK.....I JUST GOT OUT OF ANOTHER ONE RIGHT NOW.... I WILL CALL YOU LATER TODAY OR TONIGHT....OH BY THE WAY TEACH THIS M F ER A LESSON TO QUIT F'ING WITH PEOPLES MONEY AND EMOTIONS......GET HIM BIG DOG.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

did you guys know that if you are an old man that is spending his retirement fund on a high-buck hot rod and you show up with a pocket full of cash and some food for doobys fat ass, he will in fact produce work.....just thought i would share that with y'alls...since i saw it with my own two peepers before... :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....................... :thumbsup: .....


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 23 2007, 11:27 PM~8630326
> *did you guys know that if you are an old man that is spending his retirement fund on a high-buck hot rod and you show up with a pocket full of cash and some food for doobys fat ass, he will in fact produce work.....just thought i would share that with y'alls...since i saw it with my own two peepers before... :biggrin:
> *


That's the truth!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Aug 26 2007, 09:58 PM~8648001
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ....................... :thumbsup: .....
> *


X100000000000000 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

................."FTP".................. :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey Alex its Steve.... Glad to hear that you have a court case against him. I know that you are going to win. Also wanted to let you know that I am opening a Car shop in Sept. If you you need any Stereo, electrical or interior work done just let me know.... If you need to get in touch with me call my cell... (661) 209-1208...ALSO (FTP)


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Aug 30 2007, 02:14 PM~8680432
> *Hey Alex its Steve.... Glad to hear that you have a court case against him. I know that you are going to win. Also wanted to let you know that I am opening a Car shop in Sept. If you you need any Stereo, electrical or interior work done just let me know.... If you need to get in touch with me call my cell... (661) 209-1208...ALSO  (FTP)
> *


Hey Steve it's good to hear from you homie! Yah dooby is A DICK HEAD he fucked up big time!!!! I got my invoice,my witness & people he's done dirty before backing me up! :0 :biggrin: I got his ass!!!!!Anyways homie congradulations on the shop homie,I'll hit you up real soon.Who's doing your upholstery???Let me know.


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

I got tony and anthony torres.... at the shop we will be offering interior, electrical, systems and fabrication and bodywork ..... if you know anyone that needs some good work give me a call.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Sep 1 2007, 11:40 AM~8692487
> *I got tony and anthony torres.... at the shop we will be offering interior, electrical, systems and fabrication and bodywork ..... if you know anyone that needs some good work give me a call.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Will do homie!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

"FTP" :angry: :angry:


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

7 more days until court.....(FTP)


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Sep 4 2007, 05:14 PM~8715306
> *7 more days until court.....(FTP)
> *


Yess Sirrrrrr :biggrin: :biggrin: I can't wait :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

one more day wish you luck.... let me know what happens....(FTP)


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Sep 10 2007, 02:28 PM~8759572
> *one more day wish you luck.... let me know what happens....(FTP)
> *


Guess who wants to settle out of court!!! That's right homies mr bitch ass dooby want's to pay me & not take it in front of a judge!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Isn't that some funny shit.I postponed the court date just in case I don't get my check in the mail by next week! Oh & by the way"F.T.P"!!!!!


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

congrats ... make sure that he pays you.. you know as well as I do that he might try and skip out.. by the way the shop will be open by the end of the week... let me know what you want done. F.T.P


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Sep 12 2007, 01:09 PM~8775870
> *congrats ... make sure that he pays you.. you know as well as I do that he might try and skip out.. by the way the shop will be open by the end of the week... let me know what you want done. F.T.P
> *


Yah that's why I post poned the court date,just in case his bitch ass doesn't pay! I'll give you a call first thing next week. :biggrin: ..........F.T.P............. :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

.........................F.T.P.......................... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 16 2007, 04:59 PM~8803383
> *.........................F.T.P.......................... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

ALEX give me a call so you can come by and check out the spot. also :guns: :guns: :guns: (F.T.P)


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Sep 19 2007, 12:10 PM~8825159
> *ALEX give me a call so you can come by and check out the spot. also  :guns:  :guns:  :guns: (F.T.P)
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: ..........................F.T.P........................... :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

....................................................F.T.P...........................................


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

you guys know, if you all put all these complaints and stories about this fucker together and sent it to the better businesses bureau, theyd shut this fucker down QUICK. theyd force him to shut his shop down and fine him. he wouldnt ever be allowed to open an automotive shop ever again


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Sep 28 2007, 07:17 AM~8888016
> *you guys know, if you all put all these complaints and stories about this fucker together and sent it to the better businesses bureau, theyd shut this fucker down QUICK.  theyd force him to shut his shop down and fine him. he wouldnt ever be allowed to open an automotive shop ever again
> *


I allready did homie :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

FTP


----------



## neu exposure socal (Aug 14, 2007)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

.....................................F.T.P.......................................


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 3 2007, 07:08 AM~8922774
> *.....................................F.T.P.......................................
> *


X1000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

FUCC THAT PUTO!!! 
man that takes alot of pantience to make his ass go to court, 
i would of lost my temper on that motherfuccer n beat his ass down! 
on the real though you should take him to court n not settle outside, so that he gets his ass shut down n cant fucc nobody else


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 4 2007, 04:43 PM~8933829
> *FUCC THAT PUTO!!!
> man that takes alot of pantience to make his ass go to court,
> i would of lost my temper on that motherfuccer n beat his ass down!
> ...


Oh dogg you don't even know how bad I want to beat this fool down,but that'll only get me in trouble & that fool ain't worth it!This fool wanted to settle out of court but never mailed out the check!What a dumb ass,he pulled that move knowing I had postponed the court date just in case he didn't pay!Man that makes him look like more of a crook in front of the judge!!So I'll see him in court on Oct,15 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey dooby don't forget your wallet or your check book on monday Oct,15 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: "DUMB ASS"


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

.............................................F.T.P.................................... :angry:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 9 2007, 11:37 AM~8960841
> *.............................................F.T.P.................................... :angry:
> *


X11111110000000000000 :0 :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

See you in 2 days dooby! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

does anybody have any pics?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Oct 13 2007, 07:07 PM~8994894
> *does anybody have any pics?
> *


pics of his work??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Let us know what happins.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 14 2007, 07:06 PM~8999501
> *pics of his work??
> *


if it takes him a year or longer does it come out decent or is it shitty quality as well?


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Oct 15 2007, 09:40 PM~9010588
> *if it takes him a year or longer does it come out decent or is it shitty quality as well?
> *


If after a year of waiting would you still want it. At that point would you still care. 

Hey Alex let me know the out come of the case. Also :twak: F.T.P


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Oct 16 2007, 07:52 AM~9013137
> *If after a year of waiting would you still want it. At that point would you still care.
> 
> Hey Alex let me know the out come of the case. Also  :twak: F.T.P
> *


All right homies here's how it went down in court (OGDinoe1 vs Dooby's Automotive Designs) 10/15/2007. Me & homeboy settled in front of the judge,he agreed to finish my interior by 10/20/2007. The interior is a "DONE DEAL" it's in my ride as of this last week & I'm a happy "MOFO" :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 30 2007, 11:08 AM~9113942
> *All right homies here's how it went down in court (OGDinoe1 vs Dooby's Automotive Designs) 10/15/2007. Me & homeboy settled in front of the judge,he agreed to finish my interior by 10/20/2007. The interior is a "DONE DEAL" it's in my ride as of this last week & I'm a happy "MOFO" :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


SHOW THE PICS ALEX :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 30 2007, 09:13 AM~9113961
> *SHOW THE PICS ALEX :biggrin:
> *


Yah I'll post em Edwin,I looks real good too :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

were da pics at


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

I heard this fool is at it again! One of my homies told me he burned some dude for 8k :angry:


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 12 2007, 09:16 PM~8094339
> *Don't go to dooby's automotive designs in simi valley!!!!!He's a ripp off & will take like 5 years to do a full interior.He's had a '79 candy orange caddy, for  "I SHIT YOU NOT  4. 1/2 YEARS" to do a full interior.He just burned me on the interior of my '95 SS Impala.But It's cool, I'll see the motherfucker in court soon!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


4. 1/2 YEARS wtf i take 1 month MAXX... thats just pitiful :thumbsdown: TTB TO THE BOTTOM FOR DOOBY'S


----------

